

Where the heck is NerdTV season 2? - agentbleu
http://startupcrunch.org/where_the_heck_is_nerdtv_season_2

======
rmason
Not going to get too many votes when choice one is blank and choice two is
blank :<)

~~~
agentbleu
many thanks

------
agentbleu
oh can you send me a screen shot colourbleu at free dot fr

many thanks

btw what browser are you using?

